# Help with D.I.Y acrylic nails



## Makeupobsession (Oct 6, 2008)

hi so i brought a kit off ebay a while ago to start to do my own acrylic nails at home to save some dosh! I only just brought the primer. I also use nail glue not super glue lol... But my problem is that they rnt staying on.. give them 2 days and they either fall off or lift.. and the acrylic goes like a yellowy colour.. i though the primer was ment to make it bond better. I clean, file, appply glue to nail tips, apply primer, and then apply acrylic powder with my brush.. what am i doing wrong? Why wont they stick??


----------



## Alien8 (Oct 6, 2008)

When I started doing my own nails 2 years ago, I bought one of those kits from the drugstore. The tips that came with that kit were terrible. They are too long, too big and cover too much of the natural nail and were always popping off. I went back to the store and bought better tips, just the tips alone in a little bag. I use the ones that are curved inward. I think they are called cut out tips. They are deeply curved at the part that you are supposed to glue to your nail. Those are the best. They use those in nail salons.

Can you get to a store where you can pick up some better tips?

And don't be discouraged. Mine were always popping off when I first started. The gay guys at work were always making fun of me but I didn't let that stop me. I knew I'd never get good at it unless I kept doing it. Now 2 years later, I get so many compliments on my nails. It took me a long time to get good at it.

Oh yeah, forgot: is your acrylic powder supposed to be a yellow color? Is it supposed to be clear?


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 6, 2008)

As you are self teaching, you aren't aware of the correct techniques to apply the acrylic. You are breaking the molecular chain when you are applying the acrylic most likely and not using enough acrylic in the stress areas, as well as doing an even application. The application of applying acrylic is a diffucult process, not as easy as it looks! Also another reason for it lifting could be you are applying acrylic too close to the cuticle and side wall areas. In regards to the primer, you are correct, it's job is to help adhere the acrylic to the natural nail, but be VERY careful with it, make sure you don't get it on the skin at all, otherwise, it will burn!

If the acrylic is turning yellow, that is a sign that it's not a good quality acrylic. Be very careful buying acrylic off of ebay, you don't want acrylic that contains MMA. Here is an article for your perusal. It's best to buy acrylic from a reputable beauty supplier.

MMA: http://www.creativesnewedge.com.au/xp3haKMB3+duha/MMA%20Info%20brochure.pdf

Your tools also have a big impact on application, so you need a good brush and good files, it's a good investment, trust me!

I think it's great that you are keen and wanting to start learning yourself, but if you want to do nails for a living, it's best that you do a proper accredited training course so you can apply acrylic nails in a safe and professional manner.

Another great place for you to check out is the APFA. The Australian Professional Fingernail Association. It's the association for nail professionals in Australia and they are a wealth of information, you can join the association once you start studying and you will be able to tap into some great resources.

Here are some more helpful links for you.

Health &amp; Safety for nail technicians - http://www.creativesnewedge.com.au/x...il%20techs.pdf

Allergies to nail products: http://www.creativesnewedge.com.au/x...20Products.pdf

Hope some of this helps


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew B would have some good info for you, lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2008)

I like this thread!

Does anybody have that kind of info for the US?


----------



## Makeupobsession (Oct 9, 2008)

thank yu guys!!


----------

